# LPR (Laryngopharyngeal reflux)--not GERD



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I kept having a choking feeling and thought it was severe allergies. Come to find out, I have LPR, which is similar to GERD. Just wanted to share with others: http://www.sandiegovoice.org/lpr.html


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Oh yea, I take Prevacid TWICE a day.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi Jen, I too have also just been diagnosed with LPR ( well its been 5 months now) and I have also visited the site you posted. my throat looked exactly like those pictures. I have granulomas on my vocal chords and am currently taking Prevacid 40 mg 2 times a day and zantac 300 mg. 2 times a day. It is a VERY slow process to cure this and I am just now starting to feel better. But my diet is VERY limited still and i am hoping that will change. I would kill for a diet coke right now!!!! But that is a huge no-no!! Last week I had an endoscopy and that showed the esophageal sphincter too far open and that is what is causig the reflux that i didnt know I had. But everything else was ok. Do you have granulomas? How long did your Dr. say for you to take your medicine? it seems like I am on a very high dose compared to everyone else but he told me this is a little harder to treat. Keep in touch, Jody


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Jody, It's great to hear from someone else with LRP! I seriously thought it was allergies and asthma (Had even started an inhaler)!Anyhow, my ENT did not mention granulomas. He told me to take 40mg of Prevacid twice a day for 3 months, and then to consult a Gastro for a follow-up appt and an endoscopy.He also mentioned surgery to tighten the hole in my stomach. Have you considered that surgery??He said it did NOT matter what I ate, but WHEN I eat. He told me to stop eating and drinking two horus before bedtime (not even water!).


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi Jen,I'm going to "attempt" to send you a site that has been sooooo helpful to me that I actually just found 2 days ago.http://forums.heartburn-help.com/ I hope you can get to this. I actually am going to see my GI dr. this Thursday at 8:00 am about what my options are. I dont know if I would want to have that surgery...I'm such a chicken and that sounds pretty drastic. I think that is for people who have the barretts esophagus from untreated reflux. I'm not sure. I can tell you one thing that i finally gave in to doing (after 4 months) We did elevate the head of the bed by 6-8 inches and it has really helped A LOT. I thought that just buying a bunch of extra pillows would help , but actually from what I read that can make it worse by kinking your stomach. Yes, our bed does look somewhat like a slide... but it is WORKING. I will let you know what my Dr. says on Thursday. It's good to have someone else to talk to about this. Jody p.s. if you get 2 of these replies ignore the first one, my computer kicked me off and I had to start over!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

UGH, I saw my Gastro today. I have to have a colonoscopy in the morning, and the upper endoscopy in two weeks (they won't do them together). He wants me on the Prevacid twice a day and Pepcid Complete once a day. We didn't discuss surgery yet. He wants to get results from the test first.


----------



## whatalife (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been thinking about the surgery too. I know someone at work that did and he said he doesn't take any meds and he feels great.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Wow Jen, that was pretty fast that they got you in for the colonoscopy. I hope it went ok for you? I've never had one, but if I can do the endoscopy and not know it, I imagine the same drugs are used. The only thing is I cant drink the Golightly. It just wont go down. I had to have it when I had part of my colon removed last year and never again!!!!!!! Why is he making you do a colonoscopy for reflux problems? I hope they dont tell me that tomorrow!! Let me know how it went, Jody


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Whatalife, what are your main symptoms?Jody, On top of the reflux, I have had some GI bleeding so we felt the colonoscopy was more important than the upper scope. Come to find out, I have UC! (By the way, don't use the Golyte--ask for the pills or the Fleet Phoshate!)


----------

